# New Delta Contractor Table Saw at Lowe's



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Just thought I'd share this. I was at Lowes today and seen that they had two of these Delta's in their boxes and on the floor. No display yet as they were new to the store. The employee told me that this will be replacing the Porter Cable contractor version model PCB270TS as it is discontinued. The attachment below is from Lowes. The link below is from Delta. I don't have an opinion of this Delta, they were still in their boxes and not set up to view. I'm just passing along the info to anyone that might be interested…..










http://www.deltamachinery.com/products/table-saws/item/36-725-2


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I saw this on their website a couple weeks ago and have been eager to see it in person. The fence appears to be nearly identical to the T2. If the rest of the saw is well made and performs well, it would definitely be the front runner ahead of the Ridgid/Craftsman offerings….even if it is $100 more. 
Thanks for posting. I'll stop by my local lowes in the coming days to see if they have it in stock.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I will def check it out next time I'm at lowes not in the market for a saw, but always like seeing new things that are out


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Below I copied and pasted the specs from the Delta Link I provided above:


Unique Tubular Stand for maximum support and stability Ease of mobility with two fixed wheels and one swivel wheel 
Biesemeyer style T-square rip fence and rail system designed for precision cuts every time Quick Assembly stand with less parts, allows fast assembly 
Blade Brake stops the blade within seconds of the power being turned off Large, easy to access ON/OFF switch 
Industry Standard tool-free split guard design allows a true rise-and fall riving knife Tool-less assembly of riving knife and anti-kickback pawls 
Quiet, efficient belt drive Blade enclosed in dust chute with 2-1/2-inch outlet 
8-inch diameter X 13/16-inch wide stacked dado capacity Rip capacity, 30-inches RH side and 15-inches LH side of blade 
Heavy Cast Iron table with "T" Slot miter gage slots Large "T slot " Miter Gage with Positive stops for all popular angles 
Delta's 5 year limited warranty

Below is from the Lowes website

13-Amp 10-in Table Saw
• Cast iron table with T-Square 3-point locking rip fence for precise, smooth clean cuts accurate to 1/64-in 
• 13-amp dual voltage (120/240V) totally enclosed fan cooled (TEFC) induction motor for ripping thick stock or the most challenging dados 
• Integrated dust collection system 2.5 inch shrouded dust port, easily connects to a wet/dry vacuum or dust collection system 
• Tubular stand with easy lift caster system assembles easily, requiring fewer parts than traditional contractor saw stands 
• Locking bevel and height adjustment wheels for secure repetitive cuts • Steel rails with spreader insures accurate, repeatable rip cutting of even the widest stock 
• Built-in arbor lock allows for quick and easy blade changes 
• Micro adjustment on rip fence and aluminum extruded front rail for accuracy 
• Blade shroud with 2.5-in dust port for enhanced dust collection


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like it has one piece fence rails which is an advantage over the Ridgid R4512. A big advantage.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

There is an older forum topic about this saw from about a month ago, where the image seemed to hint a split rail. Will be curious to see if it is in fact a once piece rail.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/54669


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

*"Looks like it has one piece fence rails which is an advantage over the Ridgid R4512. A big advantage.*

If only it were so….you've gotta look close, but it looks like it might be a two piece front rail….from the enlarged image on Lowes website= look right dead in the middle of the saw body, and you can see it. Wonder why they don't mention that in the specs? ;-)

I'm still interested in seeing one in person, and hearing some user reports.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

What I don't understand is why. If this TS takes the same footprint as a full sized cabinet saw then why would you want anything but a cabinet saw.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Shawn, I'd say it mostly comes down to dollars and volts. A new Delta cabinet saw costs about 5X the price of this saw, and requires 220V.


----------



## zwwizard (Mar 30, 2008)

I didn't see if was a right or left tilt blade.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Left tilt…..


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

Shawn, the footprint on the floor may be the same, but the footprint to the wallet (for new ) is smaller. 

peace, T


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd like to be mad that this didn't come out before I bought my R4512, but I don't have any complaints yet. Looks like a fairly solid saw, looking forward to seeing the reviews.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Saw it set up last weekend, looks like a POS. General observations:

1 - 2 piece fence rails. No thanks

2 - It's REALLY light. It's basically a tube frame with super thin gauge sheet metal screwed on

3 - Trunions and height adjustment mechanism look really odd

4 - Terribly ground cast iron. I could see swirl marks

5 - push button arbor lock instead of 2 wrenches. Some people may like this, my experience with this type of system has never been positive.

6 - 2.5" dust port? Useless.

7 - Looks difficult to install an extension table or a router table in the empty space

8 - The overarm guard looks difficult to attach and remove.

This saw is definitely aimed more toward the homeowner crowd than the R4512. If it were $200 cheaper, it would probably be in the right price point. The T-Square fence is nice but they ruined it with the 2 piece rail setup.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I guess I never really looked at it from a new standpoint. I never bought a machine new. All of my machines are older than me. As for 220, I have the ability to run a drop whenever I need to. I often take it for granted how simple it is to do (for me), and that others may not be able to.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Well it's unfortunate that Delta chose to compete with cheap brands like Rigid but I guess they have to make a buck and these will probably sell well if they are reasonably good saws. That said they have a lot of experience making quality saws so maybe these will be very good for the price. Hopefully they will come out with a proper hybrid.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Shame to see Delta keep sliding down hill


----------



## eatsawdust (Mar 16, 2012)

I have been on a long road trip (honeymoon) and have stopped at several Lowe's along the way (I had permission as my new wife encourages my woodworking) to see if they had the saw assembled I had no luck in St. Louis or KC but I did see it today in Colorado Springs. I am in the market for a table saw and was leaning towards a R4512 or the griz polar bear hybrid. After seeing the new delta offering I have to say I am not impressed the fence is the high point of the saw but I would probably want to upgrade it eventually, I did not like the dust chute and the design for an open cabinet with no easy way to fully enclose turned me off immediately. It instantly reminded me of the BD Firestorm shop table saw but is probably a little better due to the fence. I could not get the guard off and finally gave up trying. The splitter did not seem like it was lined up with the blade but this may have been because of the person that assembled it. The enamel finish was also peeling off in some spots. I will pass on this one and put it in the same class as the shopmaster crap they had several years ago. I'm just a hobby woodworker but I expect more that that from my tools. Now back to my honeymoon…


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

I would love to see pics of the guts. I hope that the saw dose not have the same guts as the Porter cable PCB270TS.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Rick,
"cheap brands like Rigid".
Rigid is not cheap brand and Delta build what sales.
Not many people can afford a $3000.00 saw


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm a little confused about the Delta strategy. A few years (and another owner) back they were churning out the lower price shopmaster tools. I thought they had dropped that strategy to concentrate on higher end. Where does this fit in?


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Before I spent any real $$ on a new Delta TS or any expensive Delta tool, I'd want to know about where to get it serviced and where to get parts. Back in the day Delta had a service center here in central NY State…. not any more, not that I'm aware of.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

If I recall correctly the Porter Cable saw has some plastic gearing? That is a deal breaker for me. Lots of stuff can be made from plastic, but gears on a table saw and trunnions should not be. My shop is older Craftsman and Ridgid and I really like what I have, but if I had to buy a new major tool today I'd have to do some serious research. Just too much downgrading of materials, and it's actually kind of sad.


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

I took a look at this new saw today. It looked pretty good. The blade up/down mechanism didn't rack at like the R4512s I've looked at. A few people have mentioned the thin sheet metal. They seemed to have designed it so the tube frame attaches directly to the cast iron top, so the thin shee tmetal isn't an issue since it doesn't hold any weight. I couldn't look at the guts because my Lowes built it wrong and screwed down the insert with the leveling screws. At first glance, it looks okay as an entry level saw. The only other thing I noticed were the wings were thinner than most… about 9 inches wide.


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

bbc557ci - you are right. I had to call delta recently with a question and the service was really slow. Each call took about 30minutes of hold time.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Craftsman70 - I have several Delta power tools, a few I've had probably over 20-25 years, other than the used/new to me Unisaw I bought this summer. I also have a few older Porter Cable tools. All have been great and performed well. Problem, or more like questions, I have about Delta now, I've heard that over the past few years Delta has gone out of production or out of business?, or been bought and sold a couple of times. Just makes me wonder where Delta really stands at this point in time. Are the new Delta tools good quality, or are the tools Chinese junk? Plus of course, what about parts when ya need them?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Obviously they are not out of business and have not been bought and sold several times in the last few years. All those fake rumors were coming out of Powermatic dealerships and now we know why, because PM/Jet was on the ropes. The Delta bashing and fake rumor mongering is played out, give it a rest.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Per Wikipedia - Delta was founded in 1919, was acquired by Rockwell in 1945, was acquired by Pentair in 1981, was acquired by B&D in 2005, merged with Stanley Tools in 2010, in 2011 Delta Power Tools portion of that conglomerate was purchased by Cheng Type Industrial of Taiwan.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Rick M - Didn't mean to ruffle your plumage, or anyone else's for that matter. I've been out of woodworking and therefore haven't bought much for new WW tools for several years now, so I've been out of the loop, so to speak. I wasn't aware there had been Delta bashing going on here or anywhere else.

I have no reason to bash Delta or any other manufacturer. Like I said, I have Delta tools that I've had your many years and they work fine. My older Porter Cable tools work fine. Few years ago I sold my Jet TS to a bud because when I moved I didn't have anywhere to put it. The Jet TS for me was a great saw, and my bud, the new owner loves it!!...wish I didn't sell it!! I have an early 90's Powermatic jointer that just keeps on running, good jointer in my opinion. Also have a light weight direct drive 10 inch Makita with a small sliding table. Easy to move around and I bought that many years ago and used it as a job site saw when I had my construction biz, it too still runs great.

So, I'm not, and have no reason to rumor-mongor or brand bash. But I have seen negative comments from others on most every manufacturer I mentioned above.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I just kinda wish great American companies like Delta, Budweiser, etc would still be owned by Americans and at some level be made here. I guess I'm living in the past. At least AB still has their breweries here.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Ribs - I hear ya. I'm old school (and kind'a old too) and buy American when possible. Sux seeing our manufacturing bite the dust.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Bill, this fall I traded in a perfectly good paid off Kia , made in Korea car to buy a used Cadillac made in Michigan. I had no issues with the Kia, I just wanted to drive something made in America. It's a little small step in this big complicated world where most things are made overseas but it makes me feel better.

I do plan to check out the new Delta saw, but I don't plan on changing from my Emerson made Craftsman saw just yet.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone up to taking a pic of the belt and drive system of this thing? Trunnions too?


----------



## WooDR67 (Jan 26, 2012)

I had a look at this one and I was disappointed with the cast iron top. I'm not sure how brand new saws are, but the edges of the top are to rough and somewhat jagged ( the back edge is not beveled) . Perhaps it was specific to the display model but it didn't feel right. The saw has a throat plate very similar to the R4512 in which it is only supported a 5 spots about the size of nickle along with about 1/8" around the edges. the plate is about 1/8" thick. I have an R4512 and although I would prefer a 1/4 inch plate all around for zero clearance inserts I am still able to make them for my saw.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I just left Lowes and they had one on display, the edges were smooth and painted. All the inserts I've seen are only supported in about four places so you can level them. This one had the insert screwed down but I'm guessing it was about 3/8" tall. I wrote more in the other thread.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I went by my Lowes today and the saw has not made it here yet.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I too finally got a chance to check this saw out at lowes today. Table looked huge (compared to my PCB220TS) but did look like there was a fair amount of plastic on it. also not sure if someone just didn't build it right (likely) or already broken (also a possibility) but the fence did not work. Other than that I don't really have much else to say about it


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Ben - I almost always check out the table saws when I'm at one of the box stores. Seems the displays are somewhere between rarely and never put together correctly. Probably kids putting them together, after sharing a joint at lunch time. Not a good way to display or sell table saws…...


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The blade guard is plastic, don't remember anything else.


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, pointed out to the Lowes employee that they'd put the insert in wrong and screwed it down. I explained I wanted to remove the insert to look in side. He happily got a screw driver and removed the screws for the insert… then when I was done, he screwed it back down. I think most of the people working in Lowes tool department, do not use tools.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

two years ago i was checking out a saw and the blade was mounted backwards. I corrected it so that some unsuspecting person didn't one time purchase the floor model and get a rude awakening.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

Here is the story on Delta. The Unisaw is still made in the USA. Not sure about the contractor saw.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/34363/updated-stanley-sells-delta-tools-to-taiwanese-company


----------



## Sawyer18 (Jul 7, 2019)

Here the full review of delta unisaw https://sawmuseum.com/blog/delta-3hp-motor-10inch-unisaw-review
and also if you want you can check https://sawmuseum.com/blog/best-cabinet-table-saw-reviews/


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

you do know this thread is over 5 years old and it'a about the delta 36=725 contractor saw?


----------

